
Equifax to pay up to $700M in data breach settlement - ocdtrekkie
https://www.apnews.com/da3f0dde0ad24303ae1b3c98fae3697a
======
howard941
Sounds like a huge number until you consider 150M victims works out to $4.67
per victim. Are your private data worth $4.67?

Bonus points to Equifax for winning the deal with the government with its 1st
qtr $690M charge within 1.5% of the actual number.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Honestly I am mostly just shocked they will end up paying anything at all.

